# Now for something different!



## Andy Dee (Sep 24, 2018)

Something a little different. Old School 70's minibike customized for adults to ride. Seat recovered in leather. 6hp Tecumseh engine. Fun af to ride.  Top speed 32mph. Of co


----------

